# HS621 Belts - OEM only or are there alternatives?



## dmerandom (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm in a pinch - ordering an OEM belt b/c I want the real deal on there. But, I have a big snow forecast and need one today or tomorrow to put on my HS621 A/A. 

Does anyone know of an alternative brand belt for the Honda OEM belt that will work on my HS621? It's very difficult to even find the sizes of the OEM...Honda part 22431-747-003. Thanks!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

If you have the original belt, you may be able to have it matched up at NAPA car parts store. I have had good success there. They seem to have a large stock of belts on hand of decent quality. Just matched a Craftsman belt there the other day and it was a very good fit. MH


----------



## dmerandom (Feb 11, 2014)

MH I'll give that a shot. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

According to this page you want 1/2" x 40" or 4L40. Make sure it is a heavy duty Kevlar belt.

HONDA Belt size, length, width for HONDA belts by part number.

That could be wrong though as most links say LA-38 and some of the pictures say 37.7 on the side of the belt. Wonder if that is in metric. Make sure to take the old belt with you when you go shopping.


----------



## dmerandom (Feb 11, 2014)

Just to follow up - I got a 38" v-belt from the auto store - it was too short. I'll have to try the 40" next.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## andrewspearns (Nov 11, 2013)

You need 5/8"x39".

Going to this page, I got the same part number as you as well as LA-38 short code.

On eBay, there is an item listed for both the HS 621 and HS521 that quotes the same part number, but doesn't list any dimensions.

Then, by looking at this site the LA38 belt is listed under HS521 as Drive Belt LA38(5/8"x39")

Bit convoluted, but I used the same method to successfully find kevlar belts from UltimateIndustrialSolutions.com for my HS724 for about $8 each.


----------



## hankster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Try you local Industrial Supplier that carries Goodyear Belts. They have listings for Lawn and Garden Kevlar belts that cover most machines. 
Hank


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

As a rule no, you need the real thing. Those belts have kind of a weird profile and most other belts don't sit correctly in the pulleys. The belt will either end up grabbing all the time or slipping. If it's any consolation they don't go bad very often.


----------



## aesch (Jan 10, 2015)

*1/2"x38" fits*

Blower was suffering from clogging chute. Inspection showed the belt to be tired, so I pulled it off and went to the hardware store for a new one. 1/2"x38" Couldn't get it on.
Went to the Honda dealer for the OEM belt ($$). Got it home and measured it - 1/2"x38". That 38" is measure along the outer surface. Still couldn't get it on.
Secret is you have to remove the pulley on the end of the auger shaft. Belt went on fine. Anxious to try it out!


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Many snowblower belts are fractional sizes so they are difficult to match up with other belts. Once you find a good match keep the number to use next time. I've seen people mark belt numbers underneath belt guards, control panels etc. that wY they don't get lost. 

Over the years I have used OEM belts on most of my equipment. A bit more money but less trouble if you don't have the number.


----------



## blowing in utah (Jan 6, 2017)

I know for a fact that the HS521 uses an LA-38 belt. This equates to a 1/2" X 39" belt. Oriley and Napa have them, nothing special about it. A 40" belt will not even spin the auger, I'm about to return my 40" and have already installed a model 6839 made by Gates, which is the LS-38 part. It's pretty hard to find parts for a snow blower on websites that sell cars as they want a car make and model to search parts. 
Hope this helps someone else.


----------

